# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Bloedvaten en hart >  Hartfalen - resynchronisatietherapie

## dierckxchristel

Beste forumleden,
Ik ben 45 jaar en heb hartfalen in de derde graad. Sinds enkele weken kan ik niet meer gaan werken. De oorzaak van mijn hartfalen is onbekend. Het is dus het pompvermogen dat is teruggevallen tot 22 %. Mijn cardioloog heeft me nu nog een bijkomende medicatie voorgeschreven. Als deze medicatie tegen eind oktober geen beterschap geeft, zou hij een cardiaal resynchronisatiesysteem inplanten. Is er iemand onder de forumleden die ook zo'n apparaat heeft en mij hierover zijn/haar ervaringen kan vertellen ? Mijn artsen stellen me wel gerust, maar ik had toch graag ook de kant van de patiënt eens gehoord. 
Alvast bedankt en vele groetjes.
Christel

----------


## Etienne

Mijn vrouw heeft de spierziekte van steinert en daardoor heeft ze hartfalen 4 jaar geleden heeft ze 18 dagen op de hartbewaking geleden en daar heeft ze een hartstilstand en hartaanval gekregen toen hebben ze haar een defibrillator ingeplant maar nu is de pompfunctie van het hart nog verslechtert.Nu moet ze op 28 juli binnen in het ziekenhuis en op 29 juli wordt ze opnieuw geopereerd dan wordt de defibrillator verwijderd en wordt er een CRT ingeplant en dan maar hopen dat ze beter wordt want nu kan ze niets ze is direct moe en hopen dat de operatie meevalt .

----------


## dierckxchristel

Beste Etienne,
In december heb ik een CRT ingeplant gekregen. Daardoor is mijn pompfunctie er met rasse schreden terug op vooruitgegaan. Ik ben in april parttime kunnen gaan werken en vanaf mei werk ik terug fulltime. Het gaat perfect. Ik kan ook terug fietsen en mijn dagelijks werk naar behoren doen.
Ik duim voor jou en je vrouw dat bij haar ook het CRT apparaat zijn werk gaat doen. 
Alvast veel goede moed gewenst en heb je nog vragen dan mag je mij die gerust stellen. Ik ben er alvast van overtuigd dat ze zich hierdoor veel beter zal voelen. 
Veel succes.
Grtjs
Christel

----------


## Etienne

Beste Christel,

Bedankt voor de moed die u ons wenst.Dat doet ons deugd om te lezen dat het met u zo goed gaat en nu maar hopen dat het plaatsen van het CRT apparaat bij mijn vrouw ook goed gaat aflopen.Volgende week wordt ze geopereerd dan zal ik wat laten weten hoe het is afgelopen.En naderhand moet ze 3 dagen per week revalideren.GROETJES.Etienne

----------


## dierckxchristel

Beste Etienne,
Veel succes met de operatie volgende week. Voor de revalidatie is het in het begin even doorbijten, maar het is echt nodig dat ze dit doet om haar conditie terug omhoog te krijgen. Ze zal er alleen maar baat bij hebben.
Hou me zeker op de hoogte, ik zal er met ongeduld op wachten, want het is de eerste maal dat ik contact heb met een patiënt met hetzelfde probleem als ik. Enkel via mijn cardioloog heb ik positieve verhalen gehoord, maar nog nooit persoonlijk van iemand. 
Nogmaals veel succes.
Groetjes
Christel

----------


## Etienne

Beste Christel 
Mijn vrouw is woensdag geopereerd.Ze heeft 1 nacht op de hartbewaking gelegen en donderdagavond mocht ze al terug naar huis.Ze heeft wel veel pijn gehad bij het uitnemen van de defibrillator en het plaatsen van de crt.Op de plaats waar de crt geplaatst is flink gezwollen en heeft alle kleuren.Nu moet ze 4 dagen 4 pillen antibiotica per dag nemen.Nu is het maar afwachten hoe het verder gaat verlopen op het ogenblik is het hetzelfde als voor het plaatsen van de crt.Nu is mijn vraag hoelang het zou duren wanneer ze verbetering zal merken.Met de revalidatie moet ze nog een paar maanden wachten.Ik hoop dat het ooit nog beter wordt.Want ze heeft ook nog die spierziekte van steinert.GROETJES.Etienne

----------


## dierckxchristel

Beste Etienne,

De operatie is goed verlopen, dat is al een goede zaak. Het resultaat heeft even tijd nodig. Bij mij heeft het toch ook een maand of twee geduurd voor ik er echt baat bij had. Heel het lichaam moet wennen aan de nieuwe therapie en ze heeft dan ook wel heel lang op non-actief gestaan. Die bijkomende spierziekte zal er zeker niet toe bijdragen dat ze heel snel verbetering zal krijgen. Maar... geduld... ik ben er nog steeds van overtuigd dat er zeker verbetering zal komen. Eerst het lichaam laten wennen en dan zelf in actie schieten, door te revalideren, om je conditie verder op te bouwen. Het gaat lukken, daar moet je in blijven geloven. 
Is het misschien te persoonlijk om te vragen hou oud je vrouw is ? Wie is haar behandelende cardioloog en waar is de ingreep gebeurt ? Heeft men voor haar vertrek uit de kliniek het apparaat uitgelezen ? Ik ben wel vier dagen in de kliniek moeten blijven, maar voor ik naar huis ging werd het apparaat uitgelezen en toen zag men al een hele verbetering en mijn ECG was toen ook al veel beter. 
Etienne en mevrouw, moed houden, ik blijf alvast duimen op een snelle en goede verbetering.
Groetjes
Christel

----------


## Etienne

Beste Christel.

Min vrouw is 57 jaar.De cardioloog is MULLENS WILFRIED en de ingreep is gebeurd in het ziekenhuis ZOL TE GENK.Ja bij mijn vrouw hebben ze het apparaat ook uitgelezen en het was ook een hele verbetering en de ECG ook.Nu moeten we op 4 september terug naar de cardioloog gaan.Ze heeft nogal veel moed dus het zal wel in orde komen .Groetjes.Etienne

----------


## Bart Meeusen

Beste Etienne,

Mijn moeder is 62j en is in dec 2012 opgenomen omat zij hartproblemen heeft. Enkele weken geleden is ontdekt dat haar hartspier mar voor 15% functioneert. Het deed me heel hard denken aan het verhaal van Christel waar ik verwonderd was dat de vooruitgang na de RST zo indrukwekkend was. Wij hebben via kennissen ook de cardioloog Mullens Wilfried als referentie doorgekregen om een 2de opinie te weten. Op dit moment volgt zij een therapie in het middelheimziekenhuis te Antwerpen. Ik was dan ook heel erg benieuwd naar uw ervaring. Omdat er zo veel onduidelijkheid is over mijn moeder haar toestand, zou ik graag hebben dat U reageert op mijn bericht.

Alvast bedankt.

Bart

----------

